# Glycine Combat 4



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Got this Glycine Combat 4 in a trade (thanks Ventura).

This version has green lume, is 43mm diameter ex-crown and the usual ETA 2824-2. It came with a Glycine strap in green leather, which while very good quality is, well .... green









Decided to put it on my old favourite, a Banda sharkskin.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

JoT said:


> Got this Glycine Combat 4 in a trade (thanks Ventura).
> 
> This version has green lume, is 43mm diameter ex-crown and the usual ETA 2824-2. It came with a Glycine strap in green leather, which while very good quality is, well .... green
> 
> ...


Good colour, what's the build quality like on those?

Can we have some more pictures......pretty please......

Toby


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Very nice - will go with your new Combat Sub
















Now if you have too many and want rid of the SST 

Alasdair


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Alas said:


> ... will go with your new Combat Sub


You noticed then







Trouble is I have another one ordered, same dial but on a bracelet











Alas said:


> Now if you have too many and want rid of the SST


The SST is a keeper


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

JoT said:


> The SST is a keeper


Now why did I think you were going to say that.









I'm very patient.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Love 'em!









Looks really nice in the green. I have the orange. There is a blue one out there in forumland too I think? I agree the Glycine straps are a bit lurid. Here's mine on the Glycine (which it stayed on for precisely one day) and as it lives now on a Juergen Pilot.



















Build quality and fit/finish is excellent, though mine has a slightly noisy rotor. It's a great timekeeper too at +7 secs every day (with no regulation by me yet). The 43mm size sounds big, but I find it sits really well on my wrist.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Quoll the orange lume Combat4 looks the business







goes really well with the Jurgen.

Toby I am not much of a photographer so I hope Quoll's will do! Glycine are a much underated brand, build quality is excellent.


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks. I agree these are underrated. It grows on you too - I find myself wearing it more and more often.

The orange numerals actually glow green at night BTW. I have heard the the red version glows red, but have not seen it.

One more pic - this time brightly lit and on a NATO.


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Nice one JoT







and I see its on your favourite shirt too!


----------



## BruceS (Apr 9, 2007)

Great looking watch. Congrats!

Cheers,

Bruce


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

JoT said:


> Toby I am not much of a photographer so I hope Quoll's will do! Glycine are a much underated brand, build quality is excellent.


Thanks Quoll,

I am a bit surprised to hear the orange lume glows green, does that look a bit strange when you walk into a dark room after being in the sunshine?

The green and orange look great, not sure the blue looks right though









Toby


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Those green and orange versions look great









Mine's white & a bit smaller at 40mm:



















Superb pics Quoll 

Cheers


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Great photos and watches!

I agree with John that Glycine, like Oris, are an oft-overlooked brand that offer excellent value. I still have the PVD Combat I had off John a few years ago and pull it out for field duty periodically.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

hakim said:


> Nice one JoT
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Must be his election shirt and will only be removed by surgery!!!


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

How many different colours do these come in? Green, orange, blue, red and white?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Robert said:


> How many different colours do these come in? Green, orange, blue, red and white?


Here you go;

http://www.glycine.ch/e/collection/detail...._Display=100009


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I do like the red on black









Anybody else


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

PhilM said:


> I do like the red on black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have seen a red lume chronograph "in the steel" it looked superb; if the Combat chronograph had a continuous seconds register I would definitely get one.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Yeah I also looked at the Glycine Combat Chrono when I was looking for a 7750 movment Chrono myself, I ended up going for the RLT24 (which in away I'm glad







) but the main reason for decideding not to get the Combat was that it only had 2 registers









Seems silly really that the've decided to leave it out


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Yeah I also looked at the Glycine Combat Chrono when I was looking for a 7750 movment Chrono myself, I ended up going for the RLT24 (which in away I'm glad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it gives the face a nice symetry, but they ruin it with all that writing









I am still suspicious about luminous green eminating from different coloured paint









Toby


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm similarly nonplussed by the two-register dial. Glycine have done that with nearly all of their chronographs (Stratoforte Complique and Ningaloo Reef Compique) being the exceptions). No idea why - it stops me and a whole bunch of other people buying them.

I'll see if i can get a good lume shot of my orange Combat 4 this evening.


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

quoll said:


> I'll see if i can get a good lume shot of my orange Combat 4 this evening.


I'd be very interested to see that if you get the chance.

Toby


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

dapper said:


> Those green and orange versions look great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one's definitely my favourite. The white on black seems somehow a bit classier than the coloured watches.

Rob


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Here we go.

Orange before:










Green after:










I see JoT sold his, the traitor!


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Dapper - i didn't know they did that dial in 40mm. Looks good. And is that case beadblasted rather than brushed?


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

quoll said:


> Here we go.
> 
> Orange before:
> 
> ...


Hey that's quite a good effect

thanks Quoll









Toby


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

No problem. The lume isn't super strong, so you don't get a half orange/half green effect when coming indoors out of the sun having worn long sleeves.


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Think I'm glad i missed out on JoT's in the sales corner. I'd probably ended up having to get one of each colour


----------



## philjopa (May 18, 2005)

Here's mine - this is an earlier, smaller model, only about 35mm. Also 100m water resistant and has coin edge.

Must admit I much prefer the monochrome look as opposed to the orange etc


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

quoll said:


> Dapper - i didn't know they did that dial in 40mm. Looks good. And is that case beadblasted rather than brushed?


Hi Quoll - yes, it's the factory beadblast finish. According to Neil Wood the 40mm is an older design 'now referred to as the Combat 3'.

Cheers


----------



## Jason Burchell (Mar 17, 2012)

dapper said:


> Those green and orange versions look great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi, where did you get that strap from, looks real nice, i have a similar coloured combat automatic a 3846 model. i would like one of those straps


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Jason Burchell said:


> dapper said:
> 
> 
> > Those green and orange versions look great
> ...


It's a *KHS Raptor *- links not allowed here so you'll have to search :yes:


----------

